
How Programming Languages Differ Between Wealthy and Developing Countries - danielam
https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/08/29/tale-two-industries-programming-languages-differ-wealthy-developing-countries/?cb=1
======
eschluntz
Summary: Python and R are more common in wealthy countries, likely because
academic and data science work are much more common.

Android and PHP are more common in less wealthy countries, likely from
outsourcing firms and much lower iOS usage.

